# Schonzeiten im Elsass?



## Blue_Marlin (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Kolleschen,

kann mir einer sagen wo ich mich nach den Schonzeiten im Elsass erkundigen kann? Würde gerne mal rüber gehen.

Danke im Vorraus und allzeit Petri Heil :m


----------



## don_king (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*

Hallo,

hatten wir alles schonmal, guggst du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=57912&d=1174049503

Gruss Stefan


----------



## NorbertF (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*

Wenn du dir die Jahreskarte kaufst kriegst nen Zettel da steht alles drauf.
Hecht und Zander ist seit Samstag offen btw.


----------



## Blue_Marlin (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*

Ok, danke erst mal. 

aber was sind gewässer der 1. und 2. kategorie?
geht ja aus diesem wisch nicht hervor, oder?
wie sieht es mit karpfenschonzeiten aus?

Gruss


----------



## Sharixxa (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*

Gewaesser 1.Kat  sind staatliche Gewaesser und 2.Kat sind private Gewaesser.

( So ist es in Lauterbourg)

#h
Shari


----------



## Forellenhunter (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*

Die Gewässer dazu stehen auch auf dem Zettel, den Du mit der Jahreskarte zusammen bekommst.
Aber im Grunde genommen ist das so, wie Sharixxa gesagt hat.
Grüße
FH


----------



## don_king (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*



Sharixxa schrieb:


> Gewaesser 1.Kat  sind staatliche Gewaesser und 2.Kat sind private Gewaesser.



Also mit Staatlich oder Privat hat das nichts zu tun!
Gewässer der 1. Kategorie sind meist Forellengewässer im Elsass. Der Rhein ist ja auch Staatlich und ist trozdem 2. Kategorie.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Forellenhunter (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*



don_king schrieb:


> Also mit Staatlich oder Privat hat das nichts zu tun!
> Gewässer der 1. Kategorie sind meist Forellengewässer im Elsass. Der Rhein ist ja auch Staatlich und ist trozdem 2. Kategorie.
> 
> Gruss Stefan


Ist natürlich genau umgekehrt: 
Kat. 1 sind Forellengewässer, welche eine Schonzeit von Mitte März bis Mitte September haben
Kat. 2 sind die restlichen Gewässer, mit einer Schonzeit von Ende Januar bis Mitte Mai für Raubfisch und Mitte September bis Mitte Mai für Salmoniden.
Grüße
FH


----------



## don_king (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Ist natürlich genau umgekehrt:
> Kat. 1 sind Forellengewässer, welche eine Schonzeit von Mitte März bis Mitte September haben
> Kat. 2 sind die restlichen Gewässer, mit einer Schonzeit von Ende Januar bis Mitte Mai für Raubfisch und Mitte September bis Mitte Mai für Salmoniden.
> Grüße
> FH



Stimmt wieder nicht ganz!

Gewässer der 1. Kategorie haben von Mitte März bis Mitte September Saison!

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Blue_Marlin (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*

ist ja ziemlich unkompliziert-->ihr seid euch ja einig :q

mal anders gefragt, wie sieht es mit karpfen zur zeit aus?
wann haben die schonzeit?


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*



don_king schrieb:


> Stimmt wieder nicht ganz!
> 
> Gewässer der 1. Kategorie haben von Mitte März bis Mitte September Saison!
> 
> Gruss Stefan


Ja, nee, na klar. Das kommt daher, dass die Franzosen die Saison ausführen und nicht die Schonzeit. Und hab irgendwie beim "Umrechnen" nen Denkfehler eingebaut#q



Blue_Marlin schrieb:


> ist ja ziemlich unkompliziert-->ihr seid euch ja einig :q
> 
> mal anders gefragt, wie sieht es mit karpfen zur zeit aus?
> wann haben die schonzeit?


 
Eine direkte Karpfenschonzeit gibt es nicht. In manchen Gewässern darf man zum Teil sogar Nachtangeln auf Karpfen, allerdings nur "no Kill".
Habe vorgestern einige grosse Karpfen beim Liebesspiel beobachten können.:l:l:l Ich gehe also davon aus, dass bei dem warmen Wetter, das angesagt ist, der Karpfen in den nächsten 14 Tagen ableicht.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Blue_Marlin (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*

Sorry für die vielleicht etwas doofe Frage, aber was heisst den jetzt das "NO KILL" für Karpfen in Frankreich genau?
Heisst das, das man generell keine Karpfen töten darf sondern alle gefangenen Tiere wieder in den See zurücksetzen muss? Oder gilt das nur für Karpfen die ein bestimmtes Maß unterschreiten?


----------



## west1 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*



Blue_Marlin schrieb:


> Sorry für die vielleicht etwas doofe Frage, aber was heisst den jetzt das "NO KILL" für Karpfen in Frankreich genau?
> Heisst das, das man generell keine Karpfen töten darf sondern alle gefangenen Tiere wieder in den See zurücksetzen muss? Oder gilt das nur für Karpfen die ein bestimmtes Maß unterschreiten?



Nur in bestimmten Gewässern müssen die Karpfen zurückgesetzt werden.
Frag da wo du die Karte geholt hast nach den Gewässern.
Gruß West


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*



west1 schrieb:


> Nur in bestimmten Gewässern müssen die Karpfen zurückgesetzt werden.
> Frag da wo du die Karte geholt hast nach den Gewässern.
> Gruß West


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. War gestern abend mit dem Boot auf Raubfische unterwegs. Konnte einige schöne Karpfen beim Liebesakt beobachten. Ich hoffe, man sieht was auf dem Foto.
Grüße
FH
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/4859/karpfenrg5.jpg


----------



## Blue_Marlin (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*

Ja ja, man kann Sie gut erkennen :m
Schöne Tiere! Hast Du gut reagiert |supergri

An dem betreffenden See an den ich möchte ist absolutes "NO KILL" angesagt. Wobei die genaue Bedeutung des NO KIlls nicht aus den Begleitblättern des Angelscheins zu entnehmen ist!

Deshalb meine Frage!
"NO KILL" bezieht sich ja nicht auf einen bestimmten See...|kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schonzeiten im Elsass?*

Also ich hab die Seltzer Angelkarte. Da ist ein Teil des Beinheimer Hafens und der Seltzer Hafen mit dabei. Desweiteren der Rhein von Lauterbourg bis Muelhous (schreibt man das so?) und der Epple-See sowie diverse kleinere Gewässer dabei. Im Epple-See ist das Nachtangeln auf Karpfen erlaubt (muss man vorher anmelden) aber nur als No Kill, sprich alle Karpfen, welche Du Nachts fängst, musst Du wieder reinschmeissen. Im Rhein ist auch Nachtangeln auf Karpfen und Aal erlaubt, aber nicht mit Köderfischen. Karpfen dürfte man mitnehmen, wird man allerdings im Hauptstrom selten fangen.
Grüße
FH


----------

